# Some Recent Finds



## ACLbottles (Oct 3, 2016)

Hey everyone, just thought I'd show some of my newer additions I've found recently that aren't ACLs. First I'll show this new flask I got; it's a clasped hands Union flask with a nice applied top. I don't know a whole lot on this one, other than that it's a really nice looking flask! Looks to be about pint sized. No embossing or marking to identify the maker; just one raised dot on the base. It's in excellent condition with just a bit of inside stain and some light wear.



Next is this Samuel O. Meyer Co. bottle from San Francisco, California. When I got this bottle, I originally thought it was a cylindrical medicine, but now I'm not so sure, and I'm thinking it might be perfume or something else. Anyone have any ideas? It's about 8 inches tall by 3 inches wide. It's embossed in an oval slug plate with a tooled top; no other embossing anywhere besides in the plate.


These next two I got at a flea market. First up is this nice soda from the small town of Stamps, Arkansas. It's embossed in a circle slug plate Stamps Ice & / Fuel Co. / Stamps, Ark. Has a large S embossed on the base. It's in great condition with only some light inside stain and minor wear. It also has a tooled top. There's a Hutchinson bottle from the same company listed on Hutchbook.


Lastly is this amber beer bottle from Punxsutawney, Pa. I know practically nothing about this one and would appreciate any info anyone may have on it. I can find absolutely nothing about it and no reference to one online. It's embossed in a circle slug plate W. H. H. & Co. / Punx'y. That's all of the embossing on the entire bottle. It has a tooled crown top and is a nice amber color. When I saw the W. H. H. & Co. embossing, I thought of William Henry Hutchinson, whose son invented the Hutchinson stopper. William Henry Hutchinson was a bottler in Chicago years before this bottle would have been produced, and had a very similar company name (he used W. H. H.). This couldn't possibly be the same company, but I thought the similarity was interesting! I only paid $5 for it, so I think I did pretty well! The bottle is in excellent condition.


Thanks for looking and for any information!


----------



## Nevadabottles (Oct 3, 2016)

Some beautiful bottles, I love the flask!


----------



## botlguy (Oct 5, 2016)

I can tell you those are nice gets, the flask is from 1860s and worth $100 +/- a bit. The S.F. Cal might be a real good one.
Jim


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 5, 2016)

I believe the Samuel O Meyer co is an Ammonia bottle, I believe they were grocers in S.F.............Andy


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 7, 2016)

Yes, the Samuel O. Meyer bottle is an ammonia bottle. 1910 vintage. Very common. Most old time diggers skipped the newer privies. TOC-1910 vintage privies would be left undug out in California. There are some post-TOC bottles that are quite rare however. Meyer was a grocer in S.F. during this period. There are several different embossed ammonia bottles from S.F. during this post-TOC time frame.


----------



## Ace31 (Oct 9, 2016)

Very nice bottles there.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Oct 13, 2016)

That flak is fantastic! All of these are nice bottles. Thanks for showing them


----------

